# My smallest "Not To Be Taken" bottle



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## shotdwn (Oct 24, 2019)

Neat little poison.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 24, 2019)

That one is very cool!


----------



## peejrey (Oct 25, 2019)

Gorgeous color.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 25, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## otto (Oct 25, 2019)

Did this  Poison bottle come in graduated sizes?


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 25, 2019)

I have an even smaller one on it's way. A dram size. I will share it once it arrives!


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 25, 2019)

otto said:


> Did this  Poison bottle come in graduated sizes?


Yes


----------

